
"Dee Cubed" - ColinWright
http://raganwald.posterous.com/dee-cubed
======
lmm
TDD gets you all this and more - tests are like documentation, but
documentation that's automatically verified against the implementation.

~~~
mmariani
Sure, and that's great. But can you run these tests on users to figure out if
you really solving their problems? Turns out you can't. Unless your writing
software to users that can code. Anyway, my point is you shouldn't rely on any
single tool to get a job done.

